# Looking to do a Modern RP!



## Donut (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to do a modern life furry RP, it can be SFW and/or NSFW. Just please tell me ahead of time. Also, I don't do wierd fetishes. Sorry.

My fursona is a male Shiba-Inu, just so you know before RPing with me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

What do ya plan to RP about ? : 3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> What do ya plan to RP about ? : 3



Donuts obviously


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Donuts obviously


HOLY SH-- SUGAR HOOKER


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Well i'm into rp in general so count me in :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Well i'm into rp in general so count me in :3


HOLY SHIT YOU'RE BACK *pulls you close and hugs you tight*


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello


----------

